# Jack got out last night..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

And it was right before it got dark. 

We only had about 20 mins left before it was completely dark/pitch black - he was in a huge tree in our backyard right at the top. We took 2 of the other Cockatiels up to where he was in the tree, in a cage, hoping he would come down, and they just flock called back and forth, I shook seed in a container too, but he wasn't going to move still. We had to bring the Cockatiels back when it got too dark, plus it was freezing cold..but we stayed out, and put the big light on which is really bright, it lights up our whole backyard. But, despite staying out another hour and a half, it was obviously too late and dark and he wasn't going to come down so had to leave it until this morning and hope he stayed in the tree.

We woke up at 6am, went outside, but it was still dark, so had to wait half an hour, but we were calling out to him anyway (he was quiet). 

Fast foward 20-30 mins later, I put Mishka in a cage, and took him out the back and he was calling out for awhile before Jack started flock calling back.. he was further back in the bush though, so at some stage he had moved from the tree. He was calling out for a bit, and then he flew over us and went straight ahead, right into the next town which is about 10 mins walk away and we haven't heard or seen him again. That was about half an hour ago now. 

I have Mishka in the cage still, and he is calling out, but nothing to be heard besides Lorikeets, Crows and Cockatoos (the wild ones). I am going to leave Mishka outside in the cage for the day and hopefully Jack will find his way back.

I have to go out at 11am but my mum is going to stay outside and keep an eye/ear out. 

Sorry for any spelling mistakes, I am on my phone and I only had an hour of sleep so hope it makes sense. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Obviously I am staying outside until I have to go too! I have put ads up and am going to go for a walk soon to see if I can hear or see him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Aww, Renae  I'm sorry. I hope you can get the poor baby back.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry. Try to get some sleep over it. It will help. You are doing the right thing, hopefully he'll hear Mishka's calls and come back. Good luck friend, you are in my thoughts


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Renae this is awful news, I am so sorry  
I hope you get him back ASAP, you are in our thoughts!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry
It hurts so much!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Renae that is terrible news! I really hope he gets back home safely!!


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

Renae I hope Jack finds his way back home real soon


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Awww no I really hope you find him soon


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no Renae thats terrible news and so sad.

Have you put him on Parrot Alert?


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ranae,I hope you find Jack soon.Keep us all posted.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh no! I hope you get him back soon.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I only just got home, going to have something to eat and then I will update. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm sorry you've lost Jack! I hope you get him home soon!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

So sorry I didn’t update earlier when I said I would. Unfortunately, I have no good news, actually more likely to be bad at the moment.

As soon as my appointment was finished, I rang my mum straight away to see if there was any updates… she said no, nothing is happening, and then not even 2 mins later, she heard Jack and seen him fly over to a tree next door, so she raced over there and started calling out to him. Meanwhile, I am on the phone repeatedly saying “get Mishka and take him over there! and take the seed too!” and eventually, my mum got Mishka, and then my brother brought some seed over to where Jack was in the tree. I ended up getting off the phone and letting her try and get Jack down, and when the stupid bus came eventually, I was wanting to get home as quick as possible. 

Anyway, I get home, he is in the same tree, we are standing there for ages calling out, shaking the seed in the container, while Mishka is screaming, and suddenly he flew off, he flew to the other side of our house, where there is tons of bush, and he went quiet for sometime, so we sat over there with Mishka, and waited and waited, but he wouldn’t make a peep. An hour later, I hear him, and he flies back to the other side again, only this time, he went way back further in the bush, grr! We could hear him, but couldn’t see him. Then, the most horrible thing happened… he came flying out of the bush, with a Crow chasing him, he had no chance, we were able to see him trying to get away for a bit, but then they both disappeared, and that was the last we seen of him, we have’t seen him or heard him again since.







I don’t want to think the worst has happened, but I do, and it could of, Crow’s are so much bigger, and stronger, I lost one of my Cockatiels to two Crows awhile ago now, and it all happened right in front of me, that has been an image that never leaves me. 

We stayed out until it was pitch black again tonight, I had put Mishka back in with the others because he was getting tired and kept dozing off (poor little bugger was woken up at 7am), and put Charlie in the cage and went walking next door up the track where it had looked like they went when Jack was trying to escape from the Crow and they disappeared – I walked up and down, sat there with Charlie for hours (man has he got a scream on him), but sadly, nothing. He was either attacked, or, just too tired to call out, but even after hours when they disappeared, I would of thought he would be well rested if he was okay, so I don’t know.

I haven’t put it up on Parrot Alert just yet, but going to do it now, I have ads up in other places (Gumtree, FB groups, etc), and I am going to get some posters done as well as put an ad in the newspaper.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am so sorry, Renae  i hope for the best and that he escaped the crows and he will be back home soon where he will be safe and loved 

i'll keep you all in my thoughts!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, it's so horrible when this happens. I know from experience.

I hope you get your baby back. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't know what to say apart from hoping you get him back soon x


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Renae, I am speechless and shocked... HOPE so much you can get him back. Hugs


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened
I hope you find him!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That was probably the worst sight you could have ever seen 
I'm so sorry that this is happening to you


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. I hope Jack is okay.


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope Jack found some way to get a way from the crows my heart is breaking for you this is so sad hope he comes home safe and sound soon


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I hope you get Jack home safe and sound  I lost Kona, my Alexandrine parakeet, on Tuesday night and got him back yesterday morning. Keep up hope!


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your Jack...don't give up hope though. I experienced the same thing with my tiel getting chased by a hawk, and they both disappeared in the distance. I thought he was gone for sure, but to our surprise someone found him a day later, and he was okay- not hurt or anything. I hope you find him soon!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh no  That's horrible news... I hope he managed to escape.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. I am up early again to continue to look for him.. I will be home all day today thankfully, too. It is supposed to rain today so I really hope, if he is still around, I get him before it rains. If not, I will stand out in the rain, I don't care, I will do anything to get him back. Makes me feel better knowing someone's Cockatiel escaped from a hawk as well.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh gosh! 
Prayers for Jack that he got away from the crow!
Hugs and chirps Renae.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm sorry  thinking of you as you search.
come home Jack!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG, Jack please fly back to Renae....
Hope you'll find him and he's not hurt


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

oh no! I hope you catch him again!

is he still near your house flock calling? Can you mimic the whistle that they do? Its not too hard to do! Keep trying! ;_:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

No, the last time we seen him was early Thursday afternoon, which was 2 days ago, it is now Saturday, and still haven’t seen or heard him. I was outside all day yesterday with Mishka, and I even went and sat up at the back track near where he, and the Crow that had been chasing him, disappeared. It did rain yesterday and we thought since it was wet and cold he may come back, and he would surely be hungry by now too. 

I have done all I can, I have an ad up on ParrotAlert as well, I hope he is safe, it has been 4 days now.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Let's hope for the best, Renae, he might have found food on his own.
Did you post an appeal on FaceBook? If you do and ask your friends to share, it may go viral and would be a good way to alert a large number of people.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I got my bird back thanks to begging people on Facebook to share it around. It was a huge help!


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Aw, i was hoping when I checked back in that you would have found him. 

Its not too late to get him back, hopefully some kind person captured him. If not.. he may be dead. I know how bad it sucks. I lost a parakeet the same way almost 2 years ago. 

I did everything you tried until I gave up. I think a dog down the street ate my parakeet when it flew into their yard. That was the last I saw of him anyway. (descending into that yard, but I never saw him come out nor did I see the dog actually get him..I just have a suspicion.

It's going on two years but I still get mad at myself over it. AND sad because I know that if a predator didn't get Pretty then he most likely starved or froze. It was in October... 

It was totally my fault. I had a habit of leaving his cage open so he could come and go. That morning though I opened the window next to him (just the curtain so he wouldn't be sitting in the dark, as I was about to leave the house to do laundry at the L.matt) WELL I grabed my basket and flipped off the overhead light and opened my front door. BAM. First thing Pretty did was fly for the light of the door. I watched in horror as he flew down the street but he was crazy fast. By the time I had my dog back in the house secured I'd lost sight of my Prettybird.

It was so sad because I did see him try to land in a tree across the street but he was freakin out so bad he couldn't figure out how to get past the leaves and land so he kept flying..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Still nothing, it has nearly been a week now.







To be completely honest, I don’t like my chances of getting him back… when my mum lost one of her ‘tiels, Jasper, and I lost one of my other ‘tiels, Theo, we done the exact same thing as we are doing now, and we never got them back (and we lost them in the same area we are in now). I have had people help widen the search, some have been sharing my ad on lost and found pages (local and a bit further away), as well as friends on FB sharing the ad on their FB wall, and their friends sharing it too. 

So sorry about your Parakeet, it is so worrying and stressful, all you can think about is them and whether they are safe and okay or not, has to be the worst feeling ever, the only two words I can use to explain it are devastated and gutted.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Update:

So, someone emailed me this morning saying they found a Cockatiel on the 25th, which was 3 days ago now, and that this Cockatiel fits Jack’s description and is similar. The only doubt they have is that they live about 10 mins away from me, and aren’t sure if he would fly that far.

I am not getting too excited, but I have emailed them back asking if there is a chance that they could bring the Cockatiel over if they drive, to check if it is him, as I don’t drive and have no way of getting there (public transport on a Sunday is only every few hours). I am just waiting to get an email back and see if they are able to bring the Cockatiel here. 

It has been 1 week and 4 days since Jack got out, they found this Cockatiel on the 25th, that would mean, if it was Jack, they found him 8 days after he had escaped.


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh dear, I do hope it is him!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, that's better than no news, right? Here's to hoping it's him... Good luck, Renae. *hugs*


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hope its your Jack!
Let us know asap


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed!!! It wouldn't surprise me that he flew that far...and being where you are, I bet he could've survived that long as well if the weather conditions were just right. I'm praying its him!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, it is certainly better then no news! The weather here has been pretty cold, I would be very surprised if he made it through the cold nights especially (which is when it is the most coldest). 

They emailed me back again, only asking if I can get there to to identify him, I already said I can’t though!! They even gave me their address and phone number, but then they said we could “work something out” (but didn’t say what), not much good to me when I can’t get there though, plus I have absolutely no money on me until Tuesday. This is working out to be much more difficult than I thought it would.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

They can't take a picture to see if it may be him?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd send you some money if I could, Renae  At least they'll hold him for you?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Just sent an email asking, thanks for the idea! I said I should be able to tell if it is definitely him or not by a photo, hopefully they can.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Amz said:


> I'd send you some money if I could, Renae  At least they'll hold him for you?


Thanks, it is all good! I am actually hoping they will say they will hold him until Tuesday if they can’t send a photo or work something out. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Renae said:


> Thanks, it is all good! I am actually hoping they will say they will hold him until Tuesday if they can’t send a photo or work something out. Fingers crossed!


I mean, what are they going to do? Set him loose again? That would just be horrible... unless they're terrible people, I don't see why they wouldn't hold him for you.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oh i'm so desperately hoping it's Jack!! i really hope they'll email you a photo.
and seriously! i'm surprised they don't just bring the bird around - ten minutes is nothing! if i found a bird i'd take it to it's potential owner instantly. but i digress.
i'm so excited and my fingers are crossed!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Omg poor Jack!! I hope that they can send you a picture to make sure that it's him. I wish they would have brought him to you 
I hope that Jack is safe and sound. Me and Kiwi are praying for you both!


----------



## marcello.capone (Jan 9, 2013)

That is awful. I know exactly how you feel. Tina escaped and it was two weeks before we got her back. See post .... search for "hope".

Put adds in the paper and check lost and found adds. They will soon seek shelter and food from someone. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Fingers, feathers, and paws crossed over here that it's your Jack!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Fingers, feathers and eyes crossed over here too!!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you send them a photo? I know when I had been in contact with someone who found a tiel (and I was helping find the owner) I wouldn't send anyone a photo. I asked them to describe their bird, tell if it did or didn't have a leg band, and asked them if the bird was flighted or clipped...and if they had a photo I would ask for that as well. 

If I were in their shoes, I would not send a photo. If they did..then you could call as a different person, give an accurate description, and get a free bird out of it. I know the description you gave matched, but I wouldn't want someone to say it was their bird without them meeting it first and seeing the bird's reaction.

I know YOU wouldn't do that, but other people would. 

I hope it is Jack when you see him!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG Renae, I hope SO VEY MUCH that it is Jack, have you rang them again, you may ask to hold the phone to him, he should recognize your voice. ( Saying this because when we were on hols, I rang Joe at his foster parents and he immediately chirped his HOWYADOINGMUM into the phone.) I think if Jack starts chirping you will also recognize him.

GOOD LUCK AND ALL MY THOUGHTS ARE THERE WITH YOU


----------



## Superstar (Dec 1, 2010)

I hope the one they found turns out to be Jack! I mean, if you think about it, how many times are domesticated birds found loose in the same area? it has to be him!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Any news?
Grrr...if I was in NSW I would drive you there myself.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone might have found him? Oh, I do hope it's him! Fingers and claws crossed!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope you find him! Sending wishes and hope!


> Someone might have found him? Oh, I do hope it's him! Fingers and *claws* crossed!


Lol


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

all claws and paws, feet, fingers are crossed it's jack good luck


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The suspense is killing me...I so hope it's him!!!


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope it's him too!
I'm sorry for all you're going through, it must be so hard.
But don't give up!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry, I have been meaning to post an update. Thank you all, too. 

I wish I could be giving you all a better update, but I don’t have any good news.







After several phone calls, and then 2 hours later, I finally got to have a look at the found ‘tiel, he is as wild as anything, I believe a parent-raised/aviary bird, and probably escaped from someones aviary. Definitely not Jack, even after being out for this long, I don’t think he would have went _that _wild! Also this one was older, had a missing toe nail, and orange splotches all on his face. 

So, now I am back to continuing to look for him, and hope I get him back.









Thanks again guys!


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sorry it wasn't him  Hope it's better news next time...


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Aw I'm sorry
I was really hoping it was him!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry, Renae  I keep hoping that you will find Jack sooner or later.
What is gonna happen to that found cockatiel now? Do the people who found him keep birds?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear it wasn't jack


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

how disappointing it was not jack I was so hoping it was him so sorry.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm sorry  what a shame!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It's amazing they managed to catch one that was so wild then!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The lady that found the ‘tiel already has a female (Lutino) ‘tiel, so they (her and her husband) took the cage outside when they seen the ‘tiel, and the husband opened the side of the cage and apparently he went right in and just ate… he was more worried about getting food than people at that time, but now he wants nothing to do with people and is definitely not hand-raised. I am not sure what will happen with him, hopefully the owners are looking for him though.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's amazing! I hope he finds his home; if not, a good new one.


----------

